# MED9.1 TFSI ANTILAG, LAUNCH CONTROL, and MAP SWITCHABILITY



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure .dotuning is the first to do all three features without extra hardware. This is purely done with coding the MED9.1. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStkVD7JSuc

Enjoy.


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Isn't anti lag bad for the turbo?


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I'm pretty sure .dotuning is the first to do all three features without extra hardware. This is purely done with coding the MED9.1.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStkVD7JSuc
> 
> Enjoy.


John and Taylor killing them out there!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

A3Performance said:


> John and Taylor killing them out there!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


This is all Taylor's doing. He is a mad man. He's finishing up the A5 chassis version. No Lift Shifting is next. 

I forsee 10 sec FWD this season.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> This is all Taylor's doing. He is a mad man. He's finishing up the A5 chassis version. No Lift Shifting is next.
> 
> I forsee 10 sec FWD this season.


can't wait to see it!!


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

looking forward to more


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Gangsta :vampire:


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

looks awesome man


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Excellent! Great work :beer:


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

very cool!

That said the most important thing I heard was "e85 development file" :wave:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I knew you hardcore FSIers would like this. 

We are working on a e85 file, but we are having a fueling issue in the higher RPM ranges with BT setups. The RS4s supply plenty of fuel for KO3 and 4s. The increase in timing requires rods in some builds. We noticed huge torque gains.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I knew you hardcore FSIers would like this.
> 
> We are working on a e85 file, but we are having a fueling issue in the higher RPM ranges with BT setups. The RS4s supply plenty of fuel for KO3 and 4s. The increase in timing requires rods in some builds. We noticed huge torque gains.


definitely interested in this if it works out down the road. Although the availability of E85 around Vancouver is not so much  Have to drive about an hour south but this is about the same as how easy it is to get MS109 so i'm not opposed :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I knew you hardcore FSIers would like this.
> 
> We are working on a e85 file, but we are having a fueling issue in the higher RPM ranges with BT setups. The RS4s supply plenty of fuel for KO3 and 4s. The increase in timing requires rods in some builds. We noticed huge torque gains.


What has been done to the fueling system to handle e85?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

AND NOW... No Lift Shifting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB8UsuKs3Wo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I drove that car last weekend, man is it fun :laugh:


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

18T_BT said:


> I drove that car last weekend, man is it fun :laugh:


You got "smoked" with anti-lag :laugh:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

RaraK69 said:


> You got "smoked" with anti-lag *and AWD* :laugh:


:wave:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wait what?! No lift and anti lag with just a code change?! EFF yes, cant wait to try this on my Golf R!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn I thought he was going to walk thru the coding proccess! Lame you have to buy his software for those features


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Why is it lame? Name me a tuner that gives you that information for free? :screwy:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> Why is it lame? Name me a tuner that gives you that information for free? :screwy:


No, lame its on his software not mine . Or is that hidden on all me9's?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

velocity196 said:


> No, lame its on his software not mine . Or is that hidden on all me9's?


Its recompiled code, its not a built in function at all with the med9.x ecu's. So, no you cannot just add it to any ecu, and its not a coding change either, its a change of the flash memory and the program that runs the vehicle.


----------



## mark920 (Feb 13, 2012)

looks like I may have to ditch the maestro 7 before I even use it... John, how does your software function with a boost manager plus controlling the lpfp?


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Bringing this back as I'm interested in launch control on 6MT.
Is dotuning the only tuner that can do this?
And can this feature be added to the ECU without changing any other maps?
I would like to stick with Unitronic for the tune.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Unitronic has a sort of launch control i believe ask them.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

I asked. They only have this for Golf R.


----------



## EnglishGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

Anti-lag was added to Maestro for the MED9 In an update a couple of months ago, no extra hardware needed.


----------

